# Which annoys you more: sports fans or perverts?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

When the Yankees won the World Series, I figured I'd take a break from that whole Blake Lively thing. Several people have complained that they didn't like my avatar, and although that wasn't the reason why I did what I did, it did make me think about the kinds of things that annoy people.

Of course, the New York Yankees are one of the most hated teams in all of sports, drawing the ire of both sports fans and non-sports fans alike. If you're a fan of a particular team, especially, seeing someone flaunt their support for a rival team can annoy you. And if you just absolutely despise sports, well, I'm sure people who profess their love of sports very openly can annoy you, too.

On the other hand, posting pictures of girls can make one come across as superficial, as someone who objectifies the opposite sex, and/or as a really lame fanboy/girl.

So which annoys you more?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I voted annoying sportsfan of a team I hate. A pervert is an idiot that can be controlled. An annoying sportsfan will never change.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Where is the "neither" button? Damned. =P

Okay, okay. So if I really have to pick: The sports fan. Why? Because I like chicks more than sports. So there. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know, I don't think either annoys me more.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Option C: 

Both


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Sports fans are more irritating, as long as the pervert isn't being sexually pushy with an actual person or being mean to anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I find perverts more annoying..and harmful. They really bother me. 
I don't give to much thought to sports fans, they're not hurting anyone so they can support whatever team they wish.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Perverts are by far more annoying to me. I can ignore the sports fan as I am not interested in sports. I cant ignore the perv though. The perv. would bug me to no ends. Especially if the perv. was a guy trying to tell me about his stories....


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Are these sports fans riding the trolley with me at the end of my work day? If so, then I pick them. I won't even get on a trolley anymore if there are a bunch of people going to a game. I just go to a cafe and wait a while.


----------



## Andrewoo (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate people that are sports fans because they are obessed with something I find boring.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate perverts.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Second that...


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I like to call em preeverts. its more fun to say.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I'd be more annoyed by sports fans I think.

Probably because I am a pervert myself. :laughing:


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

Perverted sports fans. 

Plain and simple.:tongue:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

As someone who follows the Suns and the Diamondbacks (when they perform well) and is a sports fan in a subtle polite way, I'll go with perverts. Or, we can combine the two together. "Yeah, touchdown! Woohoo! Show us your tiiiiits!" *vomits then passes out in pool of own vomit*


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Perverts. I'm a sports person more so that perversion, and I have no empathy for them.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

perverts = emotionally questionable

sports fans = mentally questionable

Shannonline = inconceivable and stupendous amounts of [citation needed] perfection.


----------



## itsashleymariebb (Jun 15, 2010)

perverts!
i don't really care for sports, but perverts are by far the worst.
the world would be quite lovelier without them.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I am primarily a hockey fan. Deep down inside, I still love the Leafs.
However, it annoys me to death to see so many blind fanatics who go about tattooing TML on their bodies.
People who don't realize how bad the team is. People who don't care.

Perverts are almost as annoying... but with them I have a valid excuse to beat the crap out of them from time to time.


----------

